# Greenfield lake



## gundamepyon87 (Jun 23, 2008)

Been here a couple times, mainly because of the convience (I live in NE Lancaster). Between several trips, I've caught a handful of bluegill and LMB, a cat and a green sunfish. My question is, has anyone ever caught anything from this lake that wasn't small? The biggest thing I caught was the channel cat and it was only about a foot long.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I went there a couple years ago just to check it out. I had some minnows so I decided to use them up. I caught about 4 or 5 LM all less than a foot long. So, I guess the answer is no.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I know a guy that prety regularly catches 12-17" channel cats out of there. The state stocks a small number. Used to be more descent size bass taken , before they put in grass carp. There may still be some, but I figure they are in the deeper water. Bluegill and sunfish swarm, with stunted growth.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I caught a 2.5 pound bass out of there a couple years ago. That's about the biggest I've caught from there. I use to fish it all the time until I got spoiled on Hoover then I didn't go back. But I might have to start going back just so I can fish. There are good sized fish in there I'm sure. You just have to find them.


----------



## gundamepyon87 (Jun 23, 2008)

fishmeister said:


> Bluegill and sunfish swarm, with stunted growth.


No kidding. I think I'm going to stop fishing there...those smaller fish end up inhaling hooks and getting cut up pretty bad. I think I may have killed a LMB last night when I went. It swallowed a treble hook pretty good and it took quite a bit of effort to get it out.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

It's a real shame what Greenfield use to be and what it is now.I can remember,many moons ago,bout 40 years give or take a few,very large,clean,disease free largemouth,4,5,6 lbs.Large channel cats,10 inch bluegills,than ODNR's budget started going down the tubes and places like that,clouse lake,oak thorpe,ect paid the ulitmate price.Moss infected,weed overan,loss of fish stockings,and most importantly ,loss of interest.If they aren't going to care about them,sale them to the highest bidders and fix some ramps around other lakes with the proceeds ,better than just ignoring them.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've never liked Greenfield Lake. It's full of carp that screw-up the hatch of our beloved Bass Fish. I live not too far from it and only fish it about once every 3-years.
Here is a 4.5-pounder that my son caught this year (from the shore) out of Greenfield Dam.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats the nicest bass I have seen out of there for years.I didn't think any were left with any size to them.Thats like what use to be common there.Nice Fish


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Thats the nicest bass I have seen out of there for years.
> 
> He caught it on a Chatterbait of all things.
> I caught a 3-pounder out there this year on my JignPig presentation. But that was the only bass caught out of two trips.


----------



## steelpit (Mar 31, 2006)

well i can tell you i have had alot of fun fishing geenfield over the last 5 years but no nothing for the recordbooks but its close and easey i like it and my kids love it because the little ones are always biting


----------



## fuel4me (Jul 1, 2008)

about a week and a half ago i was fishing an old fallen log on the east side of the lake and had a large mouth hit i fought for about a min and half on this thing finally got up to shore and i know i saw an easy 19 inches of fish as i went down to lift him out it bolted and broke the line. i have never caught a fish out of there, and that day i almost had one but lost it. it was prolly due to my errors of a young angler. but i had fun.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

thats what it's all about fuel4me,,,fun. Now go back and nail that one again,keep at it and you'll have him.


----------



## gundamepyon87 (Jun 23, 2008)

FYI, the DNR has been to Greenfield sometime recently, there are a couple new signs up which indicate gasoline motors are now allowed ("10 HP Limit"), and the grass has been mowed which was nice.

As usual, didn't catch anything except for small crap.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

As listed in the Outdoor News newspaper dated july 4, 2008, new regulations will allow gasoline motors with ratings of 10 horsepower or less to operate on Zeppernick Lake, as well as Greenfield and Rock Mill lakes. Only electric motors were allowed on these lakes previously. Changes took place on July, according to the DNR.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

maxwebb said:


> As listed in the Outdoor News newspaper dated july 4, 2008, new regulations will allow gasoline motors with ratings of 10 horsepower or less to operate on Zeppernick Lake, as well as Greenfield and Rock Mill lakes. Only electric motors were allowed on these lakes previously. Changes took place on July, according to the DNR.


*The State has really out done themselves this time.*

Greenfield Lake has no boat ramp and has about a 300ft. drag/pull just to get a light watercraft like a canoe or small jon boat into the water.
With a 10-horsepower motor at full speed on an average small watercraft, it would take about one minute or maybe even one and a half minutes to travel the full length of this pond. How much sense does this make? 

Rockmill Lake has a shallow lauch site. It's not a ramp. The site has no gravel and it would be nearly impossible to launch a watercraft with a 10-horsepower motor. This lake would take about two minutes at the most to cross with the average 10-horsspower motor.

On the other hand there is: Hargus Lake, Lake Alma, Oakthorpe Lake, St. Joseph Lake, New Lexington Reservoir #2, Lake Hope, and many more larger bodies of water that are much bigger and could use a change of regulation.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

JigNPig, what you say is totally correct! I went there for the first time this past week-end thinking, hey they allow 10 hp there now, there must be a ramp. That will teach me to think the state has it's act together. I tought it'd be nice to stay away from the big lakes being the 4th and all. That part was right but my goodness, no ramps and they raise the hp limit. To quote Chrissy Hinds "Way to go Ohio".


----------

